# FBi needs a new PSU



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815001


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

Order of priority

Needs to have a long life
PSU needs to be extremely efficient
Run cool big bottom fan
Affordable
Preferably 2 6+8 pins
Would be nice if its modular
Single rail


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

I always recommend an OCZ GameXstream PSU. Great quality Tier 1. I have personally owned a 600 watt and my current 850 and they are both running extremely solid. Never any issues. I highly recommend.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002

I'm not sure if this complies with your 4th requirement but it's an awesome PSU (you get what you pay for)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3231&p=11


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2008)

let me know what PSU you want and i can get you a good deal on one.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn fitty's hookin' people up left and right!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

i think 2000w should work nicely 

now being more serious

silverstone 750w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256006


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Damn fitty's hookin' people up left and right!



i can only survive by selling stuff, therefore i need to be selling what people want and need.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i can only survive by selling stuff, therefore i need to be selling what people want and need.



I need/want a virgin hooker. Can you hook me up?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I need/want a virgin hooker. Can you hook me up?



how about some coke?


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i think 2000w should work nicely
> 
> now being more serious
> 
> ...



Holy crap...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

hey about the one in your sig 700w fully modular rocketfish PSU a good trade?

its OEM'd by topower who also makes your tagen


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> let me know what PSU you want and i can get you a good deal on one.



Thanks maybe the one in my firat post or this .... i will finish my testing today and let you know

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Thanks maybe the one in my firat post or this .... i will finish my testing today and let you know
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006



Get the Corsair.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2008)

I am with Wile E.  Get the Corsair.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 24, 2008)

Get the Corsair 750 Watt. Same as mine (awesome power supply) just rebranded and for ~$30 less.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

reading reviews ...

when i get home ill test it to be sure if i need a new one.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/505/2


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want modular get the Corsair.  If you want rock freaking solid craziness get this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009  This thing powered three graphics cards for me on a very overclocked system with a bunch of other stuff and did not blink.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=474&type=expert&pid=5


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 24, 2008)

get the corsair 750w, the pc power and cooling is a bit more solid, but the corsair is plenty solid and cheaper.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the one i'm using right now.






http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/silencer-750-quad-crossfire.html


----------



## Damian^ (Jul 24, 2008)

seems like your set on the Corsair power supply with all the reviews. I recommend it, high efficiency, large single rail, and no case of horrid ripple issues. 
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=73


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2008)

Polarman said:


> I love the one i'm using right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i gather that this and the corsair is the same thing.

im saving for a purchase next week.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2008)

No, the Corsair is built by CWT (albiet to Corsair specs), the PCP&C is built by Seasonic. The PCP&C is a better unit, but the Corsair is almost as good, but at a lower price.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for enlightening my darkness


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2008)

half of the money collected ... need to get back my lost abm card and see whats in the bank.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 27, 2008)

Get the Corsair 620HX.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 27, 2008)

Corsair VX550W. Meets all your requirements but the 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E. It gives 1x 6pin + 1x 6+2 pin.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0&Description=corsair+powersupply&name=Single

price per watt .. might as well i go with the 750.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 1, 2008)

what abpout this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

Bro, go with the Corsair... It is your best bet.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 1, 2008)

ah well, my three best:
1) http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VV52QWcdjYkrV/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=9266&agid=240&apop=2
2) http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VV52QWcdjYkrV/articledetail.jsp?aid=7658&agid=240
3) http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VV52QWcdjYkrV/articledetail.jsp?aid=19756&agid=240


----------



## largon (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=87

Too bad availability has been _non-existant_ for months...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 2, 2008)

another very good (video) review about the northq:
http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/12729/103/


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 23, 2008)

got it last night


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> got it last night



and...?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 23, 2008)

it barely fits :| i need a new case


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> it barely fits :| i need a new case



oh sorry man. i'd wait to see how good is that new CM cases that will be presented at the end of the month, looks great!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 23, 2008)

the weight of the wires broke something on my AC7


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn man... that really sucks... going to keep everything out of the case till you can get a new one?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 23, 2008)

not so sure ... tonight ill fit it all together an se how it looks


----------

